#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Ερωτηματολόγιο: Έρευνα στα χαρακτηριστικά μηχανικών

## Ευαγγελια1992

Καλήμερα σας.  

Ονομάζομαι Γεωργαντζιά Ευαγγελία και είμαι φοιτήτρια του τμήματος  Πολιτικών Μηχανικών ΑΠΘ. 

Στα πλαίσια της διπλωματικής μου εργασίας με  δύο συμφοιτητές μου συντάξαμε ενα ερωτηματολόγιο το οποίο αφορά  μηχανικούς και επικεντρώνεται κυρίως στα χαρακτηριστικά τους.

Ζητάω, λοιπόν,να με βοηθήσετε ώστε να μπορέσω να ολοκληρώσω το ερευνητικό  κομμάτι της εργασιας μου. 
Το e-mail στο οποίο μπορείτε να αποστείλετε το  απαντημένο ερωτηματολόγιο ειναι το baggelitsa1992@gmail.com.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας και το χρόνο που διαθέσατε.

----------

